# Solved: Motorola E815



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

ok, I have a cable that will attach from Motorola E815 to the PC and I have a program called dashboard - but the dashboard will not recognise that the phone is on a USB. it only allows you to click "serial port" (rest it grey)  

second, I was able to convert a CD to MPEG format and moved it to a trasnflash card. When you "explore" the transflash card, you can see all the songs on it. however, I stick it in the Motorola E815, and only ONE song shows up... and I dont even like that song very much! What's up with that?  

third, how can one switch off that annoying shutter sound when taking pictures?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> third, how can one switch off that annoying shutter sound when taking pictures?


I don't know about the other 2 but most phone MFGR's these days won't let you turn off camera noise. This was implmented as a way to prevent unauthorized/unethical picture phone use in locker rooms and other public places.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

well, thats sounds pretty ridiculous being as the video camera component is silent??


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

Never said it makes sense just providing the explination...

You have to remember the video portion of the phone hasn't been around as long as the picture phone portion and it took them years before they started the practice of making the noise more noticeable and more of a requirement... Maybe in a few years you'll hear and endless buzz as you take a video clip!


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

Ahhh....maybe that's why they diden't put some kind of a buzz while you're taking a video because it will show up as ambient noise on the video -- and nobody would be too happy about that and therefore they would not be able to sell their product -- but a picture doesn't need a background sound!

Okay this brings me to another question....

I was able to load an entire CD of music on to the trans-flash chip. When I view the contents of the I can see all the songs there however only wind will play!!!??

What's up with that?

I was just on the Amazon site and contemplating an audio book yearly membership where you can download books and supposedly lulled them on to your MP3 player (or cell phone) if it works -- so I was wondering why I can only hear one song when the entire album is loaded onto the chip?

Any suggestions on that?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

> so I was wondering why I can only hear one song when the entire album is loaded onto the chip?


Have you setup a playlist?



> The Motorola E815's media player does a decent, if not exceptional job of cranking out your tunes. Once you've transferred some MP3s to the phone's TransFlash card, you can set up playlists and listen through the phone's stereo headset


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

playlist? I guess not.

-- as well, I guess I deleted everything from the TFlash card by mistake. maybe you could list the proceedure here for us all along with setting up a playlist?


----------



## StumpedTechy (Jul 7, 2004)

BTW I don't own an E815

google is your friend -

http://www.howardforums.com/showthread.php?t=699412

How to listen to a single song -



> 3. How do I listen to MP3's on my Motorola E815?
> *Remove the memory card from the phone and insert it into the USB adapter that came with your card. Insert your adapter into the reader which is connected to your PC. Open the mobile/audio folder on the memory card in a windows explorer window. Transfer your MP3's to the audio folder by dragging and dropping from your own personal audio folder into the memory cards audio folder. If your confused, simply try it again..If at first you dont succeed try again! Put your memory card back into your phone. Then press the menu key, scroll to "media gallery" and press 'OK'. Scroll to "sounds" than press 'OK'. Then press your menu key again and choose "switch storage device". Your song should then appear! Enjoy!


How to create a playlist -



> 4. Creating an MP3 playlist
> *You can create a playlist so you can listen to your music without opening the phone all the time to switch the song, you can also close your phone and listen to it.
> *press menu key, scroll to "media gallery" and press 'OK'. Scroll to "sounds" than press 'OK'. Scroll to "new playlist" and press 'OK'. Enter a playlist name and when your finished press 'OK'. It will then go down to "audio files"...press 'OK'. for each of your songs scroll to the song name and than press 'OK' to select it. When your finished press "done". press "done" again. to listen to the playlist that you just created, go to your playlist name in your "sounds" section...Your songs will start playing. :::If you want to listen to your music by closing your phone, simply press the right soft key that says "hide" and than close your phone.


----------



## Martial33 (Nov 1, 2002)

SOLVED! Brilliant!:up:


----------

